# VST 18g basket indentation



## jporter96 (May 10, 2021)

Hi guys,

I've done lots of reading and now have a iberital mc2 and a gaggia classic 2004 for a bit of background but I am a relatively new espresso person

My gaggia didn't come with a portafilter so I bought a bottomless portafilter from shades of coffee and a 18g VST basket as I've read they're a worthy upgrade so thought I would start from those.

One issue I am experiencing is that when I fill the basket with 18 grams of coffee and inserting it in the gaggia I am getting a indentation in the puck from the shower screen screw. I am using the shower screen from the espresso shop service kit along with a replacement allen bolt screw sold by shades of coffee as again my gaggia didn't have a shower screen or screw applied. The screw is fully tightened down

I have tried with slightly less coffee around 17g and it still had an indentation. I pulled a shot and it took about 24 seconds to get 34g out. There was some slight channeling/squirt towards the end if that indicates anything.

Am I being a total idiot and missing something here? Surely 18grams in the 18gram basket shouldn't have an indentation from the shower screen screw


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@jporter96 - Hello! Welcome to the forum. You are not being an idiot - not at all!

The indentation most likely come from as the puck expands and then gets sucked up due to to venting of the group as you end the shot. That's potentially what's marking the puck.

To rule that out:

- Dose your coffee in the basket, tamp.
- place a 10p coin on top of the puck;
- Lock the portafilter; (DO NOT BREW COFFEE!!!!)
- remove the portafilter;
- remove the coin, carefully.

If there's no indentation, from the coin in the puck, and you have dosed 18g, that's good. If that's just a very shallow identatition, that's also good. It, however, there's a massive indentation on the puck, then your dose is too high.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

jporter96 said:


> I am using the shower screen from the espresso shop service kit along with a replacement allen bolt screw sold by shades of coffee as again my gaggia didn't have a shower screen or screw applied. The screw is fully tightened down


 I have no Gaggia experience, but going back to first principles; If the Allen bolt sits proud in relation to the face of the shower screen, then the coin by that single high point may well depress the puck. 
With the shower screen removed, and upturned in your hand, is the hole countersunk? Does the corresponding Allen bolt appear to be designed for a countersunk hole? Insert the bolt and see how much it protrudes from the face of the screen. If it's by more than a millimetre or two then that sounds a bit big.

The coin placement suggestion above is also a good one to try. Since the basket has a declared dosage weight of 18g, it will also depend to some extent upon the density of your beans.

Essentially, your looking for enough headspace between the top of the puck and the underside of the basket to allow for the coffee puck to expand as it gets wet.The arbitrary thickness of the coin gives that expansion room indication.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Marocchino - The Gaggia Classic shower screen/screw is indeed countersunk if that's the original one.

With regards to the screw sitting proud of the screen, I don't think that's a massive problem. See the La Marzocco Linea Mini for instance:









Gaggia Classic:


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> With regards to the screw sitting proud of the screen, I don't think that's a massive problem.


 Agreed! 
Though OP was questioning it, the response posts should offer some points to explore.


----------



## jporter96 (May 10, 2021)

Hi guys,

I will certainly try the 10p method to test what is going on. I did not know that a small one at the end of the shot is okay

I have (tried) to upload some pics of the shower screen screw and the indentation left at the end of the shot. The screen is slightly convex and the countersink does not perfectly slot down into the countersink on the screen. Once tightened one side ends up more proud than the other. I may be diving way too far into this though

Thanks for all replies so far! This forum is the holy grail of all things coffee



http://imgur.com/Npm0ZTd


http://


> [URL]coffee


[/URL]


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Good job @Marocchino mentioned about the screw sitting proud. Is that the original screw? Doesn't look like to me? Looks like it's an Allen (hex) screw rather than a Philips (cross-head) screw?

@jporter96 - I think you need like 5 posts in order to upload images. keep posting 🙂


----------



## jporter96 (May 10, 2021)

Hi @MediumRoastSteam

You are absolutely right, it is a "aftermarket" screw. I bought it from shades of coffee https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/filter-baskets-and-showerscreens/shower-screen-mounting-screw---hex-head

I bought the Gaggia off ebay and it came without a shower screen and screw, I was ordering a bottomless portafilter off of shades' website so plumped for the screw at the same time.

The shower screen came in the espresso shop servicing kit, perhaps the fit between the two is not ideal?

Perhaps I could try to source another M5X8MM screw to get the it sitting more flush with the screen

Thanks again for the replies


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@jporter96 - It was more out of curiosity - I don't think there's a real issue with the screw being like that. The screw doesn't seem designed for the OEM shower screen though - so I'm wondering whether that screw is for a different type of screen?


----------



## jporter96 (May 10, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteam

You could be right, although looking at this https://www.shadesofcoffee.co.uk/filter-baskets-and-showerscreens/gaggia-classic-shower-screen-standard-oem-545mm

It comes with the hex bolt replacement aswell

In any case, I did just try the 10p and there was quite an indentation, strange because I weighed out exactly 18g.

Maybe an original screw or an aftermarket screen could be the answer.

Who said making good espresso is easy?!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jporter96 said:


> Who said making good espresso is easy?!


 Which grinder have you?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which grinder have you?


 I think the OP stated he had the MC2 grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jporter96 said:


> Who said making good espresso is easy?!


 I think you should be ok. The MC2 + Gaggia Classic has been the good old start up for many of us! 👍



lake_m said:


> I think the OP stated he had the MC2 grinder.


 The OP did indeed. Apologies.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it. I always get an indentation in my puck from my shower screen screw and I sometimes use an 18g VST and dose between 17.5g and 18g depending on coffee. Darker roasts tend to have greater volume per weight I've found.

Also, as mentioned the puck expands quite a lot once the pressure has been vented. Check out videos on Youtube by searching for transparent portafilter. There are a few, and you'll see exactly what goes on during a shot.


----------

